# Soundhole rosette



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in the midst of my first build and am seeking opinions. It is a steel string with a 16"lower bout and it calls for a 4" soundhole. The rosette channel should be a 16th deep 3/4" wide. After a lot of fumbling I ended up with a channel an inch wide, 3/32 deep and a 3 3/4" soundhole. I have a smaller soundhole and a wider rosette. Any of you guys know what the impact on the sound will be. Its flamed maple back and sides and queen charolotte island Sitka. Opinions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Matthew...What guitar plan are you building with?..My guess is that it should not make a big difference..After saying that,I also have to say that there are so many things, that you will do,that are going to effect the sound of a handbuilt guitar. Its going to be hard to tell if you did the right thing or not ,especially on a first build....Some builders say a smaller sound hole will kill a little bit of bass..There is also an option of putting in a sound port if you have not yet closed the box....Larry


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Larry. I need to stop asking these questions. I already know that every single thing I do will impact the tone of the instrument. I am using the steel string design as a guideline from the "guitar making:tradition and technology". The neck is made, the back and top have been joined. I have been a long time at this first guitar. I am always stopping to make a tool. The last two tools have been the 22" thickness sander and the cam clamps. They have allowed me to get to the sound hole point. Today I thicknessed the rosette bands that will line the inner and outer rings of the rosette channel. It finally seems like I am getting somewhere. The next tool to make is the fox side bender then I should be well on my way. until then I will enjoy building the rosette and onto the bracing. Happy building Larry.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Matthew...When In doubt always ask questions. I will soon be starting my 15 guitar and I still ask questions....There are lots of good forums,including this one, that will answer your questions...You will find out after awhile who is giving you good advice and those who just don't know what they are talking about...There is no best way to build a guitar...Every builder will have different ideas and different ways of doing things...Why don't you post some pics as you build....Larry


----------

